# My first ever loaf soap



## Khanjari (Oct 19, 2014)

My fall (first ever) loaf soap!!! Used orange cinnamon oil and real cinnamon stick as embeds and sprinkled some cinnamon powder over it  I love it! !!!


----------



## littleginger73 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cute! They look like little tug boats.


----------



## queenofbubbles (Oct 20, 2014)

Just beautiful! Love them!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Littleginger and Queenofbubbles


----------



## mbranchau (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Juma (Oct 21, 2014)

*Beautiful!*

Looks like a dessert!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think mp is harder than cp...there I said it!!!
Having made both, I had to give up the whole mp thing because I just had a hard time making it look clean. Maybe one day I will retry it.
This looks beyond clean, it's beautiful! So impressed!!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 22, 2014)

OMG Princess! I am flattered! I am so happy that you liked it! I was thinking about the CP soapers while when cutting the soap and what an amazing job you guys do! This is the first time ever I have received such a complement!  You made my day! !!!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 22, 2014)

You've done an outstanding job! Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks lisamaliga!


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 23, 2014)

Leftover embeds


----------



## Seemedford (Oct 23, 2014)

Vey nice


----------

